# Can cats give mange to dogs?



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

My mom noticed today that their outdoor cat (Jasmine) seems to be losing fur. They are taking her to the vet ASAP and keeping Taylor (mom's chihuahua) and Janessah (Jasmine's kitten) away from her, but just wondering, can cats transfer mange to dogs? I am guessing the answer is yes, and if so, should my mom be worried about Taylor? Jasmine ADORES Taylor and is always running up to him and nuzzling him and rubbing against him like he's one of her kittens.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I think it's wise to keep them apart for now till it's all cleared up.
If your mum is worried i would take the dog to get looked over too.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Taylor has to go in for a shot this week anyway, so shes gonna have him looked at. So far no signs of it on him or the kitten. The cat is a blue burmese mountain cat so I almost wonder if it could be alopecia too, they are prone to it, but we'll see. 

She is def. keeping the kitten and Taylor separate from mommy cat for now. Poor Jasmine, I really hope she's ok. She was a stray that showed up preggo on my parent's doorstep and they took care of her and found homes for all the kittens but one which they kept, one kitten and are having both spayed once Jasmine's milk dries up (vet wont do it before then).


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

If it is sarcoptic mange then it can be transferred from pet to pet and even to humans. It is best to have the hairloss examined by a vet to be sure and avoid a costly outbreak to everyone involved so I am glad you guys are already working on that.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

roughhouse said:


> If it is sarcoptic mange then it can be transferred from pet to pet and even to humans. It is best to have the hairloss examined by a vet to be sure and avoid a costly outbreak to everyone involved so I am glad you guys are already working on that.


Yep yep. Well, its not my dogs, its my mom/ her dog / her cats that live thousands of miles away in NH, but I like to try to help her if issues come up. So they are taking the cat to the vet first thing AM and if the vet thinks she needs to see the kitten and Taylor she will bring them in the afternoon.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

if the cat has fleas that can make them lose their coat also , another one is ring worm .


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

We had a cat that was bored and she pulled her hair out. I think some will do this when they are stressed as well. Just something else to consider.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

When they took her to the vet, the vet said they were just bugbites, and a lot of 'em! Since they are in the height of black fly season in NH that makes sense. Phew. I was worried for tiny little Taylor, her chi. 

The vet also said that since she's a blue Burmese cat, they can likely expect to see her lose fur at some point because they are prone to alopecia and psychologic alopecia...Poor Jazzy lol.


----------

